# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Arrestohet vehabisti Artan Kristo i dyshuar për vrasjen e Sali Tivarit

## Cappuccino

TIRANE

gerti xhaja
g.xhaja@gazetashqiptare.com


Shoqërohet dhe arrestohet fill pas kthimit nga Egjipti i dyshuari për ekzekutimin e ish-sekretarit të përgjithshëm të Komunitetit Musliman, Salih Tivari. Hetuesit kanë shfrytëzuar një urdhër arresti të lëshuar më parë ndaj durrsakut Artan Kristo, për një vrasje me thikë të kryer në fund të vitit 2002, për ta prangosur atë dhe për ta dërguar në ambientet e drejtorisë së policisë Tiranë. Pas hyrjes në dhomat e izolimit, në drekën e djeshme, Kristo duhet të përgjigjet tashmë edhe për dyshimet e ngritura ndaj tij për vrasjen e Tivarit. I akuzuari deklaroi dje për Gazetën në prani të avokates së tij, se Ndjehej i qetë dhe se priste akuzat që do të ngriheshin ndaj tij për të treguar pafajësinë. 

Arratia 
Menjëherë pas vrasjes, agjentët kishin vendosur me rreth të kuq emrin e Artan Kristos si të dyshuar. Kjo pasi policia ka siguruar dy dëshmi që flisnin për konflikte të mëparshme të Tivarit dhe Kristos, pasi ky i fundit njihej si njëri prej përfaqësuesve të rrymës së konservatorëve në fenë muslimane, e përqafuar nga të rinjtë që kanë studiuar në vendet arabe. Të nesërmen e vrasjes, në 14 janar 2003, drejtori i policisë së Tiranës në atë kohë Ilirian Zylyftari, kishte kërkuar shoqërimin e Kristos, por ky i fundit kishte lënë Shqipërinë dhe ishte larguar drejt Sirisë. 
Mësohet se Kristo ka qëndruar deri në pranverën e vitit 2005 në Siri, moment në të cilin është hedhur në Egjipt së bashku me dy gratë e tij. Artan Kristo kishte ndryshuar emrin e tij që nga koha që ishte larguar nga Shqipëria dhe në vendet ku ka jetuar quhej Abu Abdullah. Së bashku me Kriston janë shoqëruar në masa të rrepta sigurie për në ambientet e izolimit të Drejtorisë së Policisë së Tiranës, edhe 5 besimtarë të tjerë muslimanë durrsak. Sipas burimeve të policisë, ata janë shoqëruar për shkak se kanë qenë në shoqërinë e tij. Ndërkohë në ambientet e policisë, janë thirrur edhe funskionarë të Komunitetit Musliman në periudhën e vrasjes, për të rifreskuar dëshmitë e tyre dhe për ti ballafaquar me Kriston. 
Veprimet hetimore janë kryer në heshtje të plotë dhe deri në orët e vona të mbrëmjes së djeshme nuk bëheshin të ditura masat që do të merreshin. Prokurori i çështjes Saimir Hysi ka qenë i pranishëm deri në orët e vona në Drejtorinë e Policisë në Tiranë. Burime të rezervuara pranë grupit të hetimit, u shprehën për Gazetën se kthimi i Kristos ka rihapur edhe një herë hetimet e vrasjes së bujshme. 

Shoqërimet
Kristo kishte vetëm 5 ditë që ishte kthyer nga arratia fillimisht në Siri e më pas në Egjypt, kur është shoqëruar nga policia. Agjentë të policisë kriminale të Durrësit kishin siguruar informacionin e kthimit të dyshuarit enigmatik dhe kanë sinjalizuar në zyrën e antiterrorit. Sipas burimeve dëshmia e Kristos mendohet të jetë e rëndësishme për ecurinë e hetimeve pasi ai nuk është marrë asnjëherë në pyetje lidhur me veprimet e tij mëngjesin kur ndodhi krimi. Rreth orës 14.00 të ditës së djeshme, Kristo së bashku me 5 besimtarë të tjerë muslimanë i shoqëruar me masa të rrepta sigurie ka mbërritur në ambientet e izolimit të Drejtorisë së Policisë së Tiranës. Të shoqëruarit janë mbajtur të ambiente të veçuara dhe kanë kaluar disa orë pyetjesh nga hetuesit.

----------


## Wordless

> TIRANE
> 
> gerti xhaja
> g.xhaja@gazetashqiptare.com
> 
> 
> Shoqërohet dhe arrestohet fill pas kthimit nga Egjipti i dyshuari për ekzekutimin e ish-sekretarit të përgjithshëm të Komunitetit Musliman, Salih Tivari. Hetuesit kanë shfrytëzuar një urdhër arresti të lëshuar më parë ndaj durrsakut *Artan Kristo*, ...


Nje prove qe fanatizmi nuk ka kufi dhe ka te beje me shume me individin. Shume 
mire ku "Kristo" mund te ishte sot nje prift fanatik Ortodoks, thjesht situata 
e post-komunizmit ne Shqiperi ku nje "burs jasht shtetit" shihej si porta e 
"parajses" beri qe "Kristo" te "studoje" "perjashta" ne Siri (apo Egjipt ...).

Njoh jo pak raste te tilla; psh nje goce (e kolegjit Turk) u ve kusht prinderve
100 karat Ortodoks ose konvertimin ne "Islam" ose "degdisjen". Mamaja dhe 
motra e ndoqen pas; i jati ka ngel si qyqar vetem rrugeve te qytetit!
Feja eshte si alkoli, duhet konsumuar me "moderim", sidomos te femijet e 
adoleshentet, jo para se te kene beri ciklin e mesem deri ne fund dhe te kene
kuptuar lirine e zgjedhjes. Se degjoj plot qe kane hyre ne shkolla fetare qysh 6
vjeç e te thone kur jane 26, - e zgjodha kete rroge me plot bindje!

Kjo zgjedhje me eshte dhene ne moshen 19 vjeç dhe mes lekundjeve arrita 
ne perfundimin se nuk mund te besoj fete si prezantohen aktualisht. 
Dy shoket e dhomes (studente) u binden, puna e tyre, dhe sot e kesaj dite
vazhdojne misjone fetare! Nuk mund te gjykoj dy mendje te pjekura, perkundrazi
e quaj krim te lesh femijet 10 vjeç tu futen medreseve e te dalin bomba te gjalla! 

Ky eshte mendimi im personal, ndoshta mund te kete kundershembuj qe 
vertetojne te kunderten; po siç i thone ketej - "perjashtimi konfirmon rregullin"!

----------


## Arrnubi

Artan Kristo ortodoksi i krishtere i konvertuar ne musliman ka shkuar me deshiren e tij ne rajonin e policise mbasi per te ishin hudhur akuza te rreme nga shtypi se gjoja ky ishte implikuar ne vrasjen e Sali Tivarit nderkohe qe i akuzuari ne kete kohe gjendej ne siri.Kjo eshte alibia per te cilen dhe prokuria ne oren 1.45 e ka lene te lire personin ne fjale.Kjo tregon se pista e Tivarit qendron ne qarqet e mafies greke-nanoiste.

----------


## Arrnubi

AVOKATJA 
“Kristo u paraqit vullnetarisht për dëshminë” 

DURRËS- Avokatja e Artan Kristos, Margarita Ferro, pohon për “Shekullin” se është njohur me dyshimin e policisë për klientin e saj tre vjet më parë. “Pas kontakteve të shumta në zyrat e policisë dhe prokurorisë u binda se bëhej fjalë vetëm për një dyshim dhe jo për akuzë për vrasje. Duke qenë se klienti im më thoshte se ishte i pafajshëm, e kam këshilluar të kthehej në rastin më të parë në Shqipëri dhe të bënte një dëshmi ligjore në lidhje me atë çka ai di për vrasjen e Sali Tivarit”,-thotë Ferro për “Shekullin”. Avokatja shton se pas kthimit të Kristos në Shqipëri, ka kontaktuar vetë në telefon me drejtorin e Antiterrorit dhe Krimeve të Hapura, Agron Kuliqin për të dhënë dëshminë ligjore. “Në Durrës na pritën shumë mirë dhe ne kërkuam ndihmë për t’u lidhur me organin kompetent. Në orën 13.00 erdhi një furgon nga Tirana dhe ndërsa zbritëm shkallët e drejtorisë, Artanit i hedhin hekurat, së bashku me shokët e tij që po e prisnin jashtë, Redi Rexhepi, Oltion Kushi, Lulëzim Lleshi dhe Gentian Dosti. Kam insistuar të hipi edhe vetë në furgon, sepse nuk kisha siguri për fatin e klientëve të mi”,-shton ajo. Ferro nuk është lejuar fillimisht të futej në drejtorinë e policisë së Tiranës, por insistimi i klientit të saj ka bërë që dëshmia të jepej në praninë e avokates. “Në përfundim, policia vendosi ta kthejë Artanin sërish në qeli. Në këto kushte jam detyruar të protestoj pranë ministrit të Brendshëm, Sokol Olldashi. Në orën 23.00 i dërgova një mesazh telefonik, ku pasi i shpreha falenderimet për policinë e Durrësit, i tregova se ç’po ndodhte në Tiranë. Pas kësaj, policia u detyrua t’i lirojë të 5 personat rreth orës 03.00 të mëngjesit. Dua të theksoj se ne kemi shkuar vullnetarisht për të dëshmuar në polici dhe nuk është siç është paraqitur në media se ky është një “zbulim” i policisë”,-përfundon Ferro për “Shekullin”.

----------


## Alket123

> Artan Kristo ortodoksi i krishtere i konvertuar ne musliman


epo mire te marre une 2 myslymanka gra po e pranoj une islamin.




> është hedhur në Egjipt së bashku me dy gratë e tij.


ky eshte burre, e cfare burri, burre me 2 gra.

----------


## Rejjan

Lirohet Kristo !

Capucccinio mbetesh nje leng i felliqur

----------


## NoName

> Lirohet Kristo !
> 
> Capucccinio mbetesh nje *leng i felliqur*



rej ofendimet qe i ben vazhdimisht ndaj forumistave
deshmojne me se miri fene/besimin tend 'nenhijeneshpates muhamediane'  :pa dhembe:  



I zhgenjyer!
*NoName *

----------


## Rejjan

HA HAHA !

une pergjigjem me te nejejten menyre. Capuccci nuk meriton asgje tjeter ,sepse po kontribuon qe ta prishe sa me shume atmosferen e forumit.
AJo e hijes se shpates eshte shume e mykur nga koha. Po si ka mundesi qe sulmet ndaj muslimaneve i keni njelloj si para 1000 vjetesh ? Ikni gjeni ndonje argument te ri se po mykeni bashke me "argumentet" tuaja.

----------


## Ermal 22

Enigmat e dosjes, s‘ka autopsi, gjurmët i zhdukën

TIRANE – Një deklaratë e Prokurorisë së Tiranës zbuloi dje një tjetër enigmë të dosjes “Tivari”. Artan Kristo, njeriu që është përshkruar nga disa dëshmitarë të ketë pasur mosmarrëveshje personalisht me Salih Tivarin, nuk është marrë në pyetje pas ngjarjes. Disa burime nga hetimi shfajësohen, duke thënë se 30-vjeçari u largua jashtë Shqipërisë menjëherë pas krimit. Burime të tjera thonë se Artan Kristo nuk është ndodhur fare në Shqipëri, kur Salih Tivari u vra rreth orës 08:23 minuta në zyrën e tij në Komunietin Mysliman. Konfirmohet se ai nuk është marrë në pyetje. Në një reagim të tij kohë më parë, drejtori i Përgjithshëm i Policisë së Shtetit, Bajram Ibraj, është shprehur se efektivat e policisë kishin lënë tri gjurmë në zyrën e Salih Tivarit. Shenjat e lëna nga policët gjatë veprimeve të tyre pa kujdes në zyrën e juristit 58-vjeçar, kanë mbetur pikërisht mbi ato të autorëve të krimit, duke zhdukur çdo mundësi ekspertimi. Gjatë fazës së hetimeve, Prokuroria u përball me dështimin e ekspertizës së shenjave të gishtave, pasi ato ishin 12 lloje gjurmësh të mbivendosura mbi njëra-tjetrën. Roja i Komunitetit Mysliman, që ishte përballur me autorët e krimit, të cilët kanë përmendur emrin e një tjetër punonjësi të institucionit për të hyrë në Komunitet dha një dëshmi të mjegullt që nuk thoshte asgjë për hetuesit. Veç kësaj, trupit pa jetë të Salih Tivarit nuk iu bë kurrë një ekspertizë e shkaqeve të vdekjes parë në mënyrë shkencore, ose siç njihet ndryshe autopsi. Trupi i sekretarit të Përgjithshëm u tërhoq para hetimit në vendngjarje dhe u çua në Spitalin Ushtarak. Nga aty katër zyrtarë të Komunitetit e tërhoqën trupin, duke u justifikuar se ai duhej të trajtohej sipas procedurës fetare dhe se nuk mund t’i nënshtrohej autopsisë. Një veprim tjetër shkatërrimtar për dosjen ishte “zhdukja” e rrobave të zyrtarit mysliman. Pasi i ishte nënshtruar procedurave fetare, ai i është dorëzuar familjes, ndërsa xhaketa e tij ka përfunduar dy javë më vonë në familjen e Tivarit. Ka të dhëna të konfirmuara se Sali Tivari kur është gjetur në zyrë, nuk kishte vrima në xhaketën e tij. Ajo, sipas hetuesve, ishte zbërthyer nga autorët që kishin qëlluar dy herë me pistoletë 72 milimetërshe dhe më pas ishte mbërthyer prapë. Asnjë gjurmë nuk u gjet në kopsat e xhaketës, e cila kishte kaluar në pastrim kimik dhe më pas ishte dërguar në familjen e viktimës. Të gjitha këto kanë qenë edhe shkaku pse dosja më shumë se tri herë kaloi pa asnjë rezultat, nga policia në Prokurori dhe anasjellas. t.s

Misteret e Kristos
Njeriu që njihet ndryshe edhe si Muhamed Abdullah ka rënë në sy që në vitin 2002 për një raport të acaruar me Salih Tivarin. Artan Kristo, një besimtar i devotshëm që bënte pjesë te rryma radikale, dy vite para vrasjes së sekretarit të Përgjithshëm të Komunitetit Mysliman ishte emëruar përfaqësues i fondacionit “Al Haramain”, në Shqipëri. *Fondacioni, i cili me vendim të qeverisë shqiptare të vitit 2004, hyri në listën e financuesve të terrorizmit, kishte kërkuar dhjetëra herë të realizonte investime në Shqipëri.* Por me një kusht: që paratë të depozitoheshin në arkën e Komunitetit Mysliman dhe më pas të investoheshin si financime të këtij institucioni. Salih Tivari e kishte kundërshtuar këtë veprim. Ndërkohë Artan Kristo kishte marrë miratim nga zyrtarë të tjerë të Komunitetit Mysliman, me të cilët shkon në zyrën e Tivarit. Dy dëshmi janë administruar nga Prokuroria. Në to thuhet se Artan Kristo dhe Salih Tivari kanë shkëmbyer fjalë të rënda dhe kërcënime në zyrë, në praninë e një zyrtari tjetër të lartë të Komunitetit Mysliman. Të paktën tri letra të dërguara nga Komuniteti Mysliman në adresë të “Al Haramain”, tregojnë, sipas policisë, “kërcënimet” me të cilat përballej Salih Tivari, që duhej të pranonte financimet. Pas kërkesës për financime nga “Al Haramain”, sipas policisë, qëndronte një tjetër pretendim i Artan Kristos. Bëhet fjalë sipas burimeve për ndërtimin e pallateve dhe objekteve të tjera në tokat që ishin në pronësi të Komunitetit Mysliman në Durrës, Elbasan dhe Berat. Të gjitha këto ndërtime pallatesh dhe objektesh të tjera do të realizoheshin me paratë që do të xhiroheshin nga arka e Komunitetit. Por Tivari nuk ka pranuar jo vetëm financimet, por as ndërtimet në pronat e institucionit. Pak muaj para vrasjes së tij, në një mbledhje në xhaminë e Durrësit, ndodhi edhe konfrontimi. Teksa Tivari po mbante fjalën e tij, Artan Kristo me një person që, sipas policisë, mbante inicialet G.D, dalin demonstrativisht nga xhamia, mbyllin derën dhe mbajnë pjesëmarrësit peng përgjatë katër orëve, deri në ndërhyrjen e forcave të policisë.
Datë 11.2.2001 
Komuniteti Mysliman letër për “Al Haramain”
Nr.1337 
Vërehet se në mënyrë të vazhdueshme në xhami janë shfaqur veprimtari të pamiratuara, selefiste dhe vehabiste, të cilat nuk janë miratuar nga Komuniteti Mysliman Shqiptar, e që janë bërë shkak për cenimin e figurës së vërtetë të islamit në vendin tonë. 
“Al Haramain” i përgjigjet Komunitetit
Datë 28.01.2002 
Ref.184/9/22 
Fondacioni “Al-Haramain” kërkon miratimin e financimeve, pa i kaluar ato nga bankat në arkën e Komunitetit. Al-Haramain kërkon shtrirjen dhe zgjerimin e investimeve në disa Myftini të vendit. Paralajmërohet anulimi i investimeve, nëse Komuniteti këmbëngul në kalimin e parave në banka 
Reagimi i Komunitetit për “Al Haramain”
Datë 02.09.2002 
Numër Prot.994 
Kryesia e Komunitetit, në mbledhjen e fundit të datës 28.08.2002 ka marrë vendimin të mos pranojë asnjë financim, i cili nuk kalon nga bankat në arkën e Komunitetit Mysliman. 



Dy ish-drejtues të Komunitetit Mysliman janë shoqëruar në polici dhe janë marrë në pyetje për vrasjen 
Aleksandra Bogdani
￼
TIRANË- Ka kaluar sa në duart e policisë, në ato të prokurorisë e së fundmi, dosja “Tivari” ka dalë nga “sirtarët” ku gjenden vrasjet më të bujshme e pa autor të ndodhura në vendin tonë. E pezulluar për herë të fundit në janar të vitit 2004, kohë kur i ka kaluar policisë për zbulim autori, vrasja e sekretarit të Përgjithshëm të Komunitetit Mysliman është shënuar në axhendën e hetimit të drejtuesve të rinj të Policisë së Shtetit. Elementët e rinj të zbuluar nga kjo ngjarje tronditëse e 13 janarit të vitit 2003 janë konsideruar sekret hetimor, por drejtues të lartë në Ministrinë e Brendshme shprehen optimistë për zbardhjen e plotë të kësaj vrasjeje të mbetur mister prej më shumë se tre vjetësh. Gjatë ditëve të fundit, por edhe pasditen e djeshme janë shoqëruar në polici ish-drejtues të Komunitetit Mysliman apo besimtarë që mendohet se kanë dijeni për krimin e ndodhur, bash në institucionin më suprem të fesë myslimane në vendin tonë.
Shoqërimet 
Gjatë ditëve të fundit, policia ka shoqëruar dhe ka marrë në pyetje disa ish-zyrtarë të Komunitetit Mysliman apo besimtarë të cilët mendohet se kanë dijeni për ngjarjen. Vetëm pasditen e djeshme, janë marrë në pyetje dy të tillë, emrat e të cilëve nuk janë bërë publikë për shkak të hetimit. Burime nga Ministria e Brendshme pohojnë se ndryshe nga ç’ka ndodhur deri tani, hetimet janë në rrugë të mbarë dhe pritet që brenda pak ditësh të zbulohet autori i këtij krimi. Ndërkaq mësohet se në listën e personave që do të shoqërohen në polici ndodhen emrat e zyrtarëve apo ish-drejtuesve të Komunitetit, të cilët kanë qenë në detyrë në kohën që është vrarë Salih Tivari. Dosja me materialet e kësaj çështjeje ndodhej në mjediset e komisariatit numër 1 të Tiranës që prej janarit të vitit 2004, kur prokuroria e kishte kthyer për zbulim autori. Asokohe dosja u pezullua për aq kohë sa të dilte ndonjë element i ri që mund të çonte punonjësit e policisë në zbulimin dhe prangosjen e autorit. 
*** 
Salih Tivari është vrarë në zyrën e tij në Komunitetin Mysliman , më 13 janar të vitit 2003. Një person ende i paidentifikuar nga policia dhe prokuroria e Tiranës ka hyrë në zyrën e sekretarit të Komunitetit dhe e ka qëlluar atë me dy plumba pistolete. Ishte ora 8 e 30 minuta e mëngjesit kur u zbulua ngjarja makabre. Tivari është transportuar për në spitalin ushtarak në kryeqytet nga punonjësit e Komunitetit, të cilët nuk kanë lajmëruar policinë. Ata nuk kanë lajmëruar askënd për ngjarjen, por vetëm kanë transportuar trupin pa jetë në mjediset e spitalit. Asokohe, uniformat blu të kryeqytetit janë lajmëruar nga urgjenca e spitalit dhe kur kanë shkuar në zyrën e viktimës, kanë gjetur vendin e ngjarjes të prishur. Ekspertiza ka treguar se Salih Tivari është vrarë me dy plumba, një në qafë dhe një në zemër, të cilët i kanë shkaktuar shok hemorragjik dhe më pas vdekjen. Në vendin e ngjarjes u gjetën katër gëzhoja pistolete. Katër gëzhojat përkojnë me katër plumbat e gjetur po atë ditë, në zyrë. Përveç dy plumbave vdekjeprurës, uniformat blu kanë fiksuar edhe një plumb në dritaren e zyrës, në pjesën e duraluminit dhe tjetrin në mur. Të katër këto plumba, së bashku me gëzhojat u dërguan në laboratorin qendror të Kriminalistikës për ekspertizë, e cila konfirmoi se ato kanë dalë nga gryka e të njëjtës armë. 

VRASJA 

Më 13 janar të vitit 2003, një person i paidentifikuar ka qëlluar për vdekje me dy plumba ish-sekretarin e Përgjithshëm të Komunitetit Mysliman, Salih Tivari. Punonjësit e Komunitetit e kanë dërguar atë në spital dhe nuk kanë njoftuar policinë 

HETIMI 

Për më shumë se një vit, dosja “Tivari” është hetuar nga prokurorët e Tiranës. Këta të fundit kanë arritur në përfundimin se policia nuk kishte punuar mirë në vendin e ngjarjes, ndaj edhe e kthyen çështjen për zbulim autori në komisariatin numër 1 

DOSJA 

Pak ditë më parë, drejtuesit e Ministrisë së Brendshme kanë urdhëruar rihapjen e hetimeve për zbardhjen e vrasjes së ish-sekretarit të Përgjithshëm të Komunitetit Mysliman. Deri tani janë shoqëruar ish-drejtues të Komunitetit dhe janë marrë në pyetje 


DYSHIMET 

“Tivari”, edhe përgjues në Komunitetin Mysliman 

TIRANË-Megjithë përpjekjet e prokurorisë dhe policisë kryeqytetase, askush nga anëtarët e Komunitetit Mysliman nuk ka pranuar të jepte të dhëna në lidhje me ngjarjen. Drejtues të Komunitetit, një pjesë e të cilëve tashmë janë ish-drejtues, kanë deklaruar se nuk kanë parë gjë dhe se Tivari nuk kishte konflikte brenda institucionit. Organet e specializuara për disa ditë vunë edhe përgjues brenda zyrave të Komunitetit Mysliman, por asgjë nuk dha rezultat për zbardhjen e çështjes. Në dëshminë e tij, polici që ndodhej në derën e godinës ka deklaruar se nuk kishte parë asnjë person të dyshimtë, që të hynte në komunitet atë ditë. Kjo përforcoi idenë e hetuesve se vrasja mund të ishte bërë nga brenda Komunitetit. Sipas ekspertëve, vrasjet e këtij tipi, brenda një komuniteti të mbyllur janë gjithmonë shumë të vështira për t’u zbardhur. Të njëjtën vështirësi kanë hasur prokurorët, të cilët pasi kanë punuar për një vit me dosjen, ia kanë kaluar atë policisë për zbulimin e autorit. Kjo dosje është rihapur dy vjet pasi ndodhej në polici, ndërkohë që drejtuesit e hetimeve shprehen optimistë që këtë herë do t’i shkojnë deri në fund kësaj çështjeje. 

OPERACIONI / Ministria e Brendshme: Artan Kristo ende në cilësinë e personit në hetim 
Vrasja e Tivarit, ndalohet i dyshuari 
nga Tashgim sokolaj & Florenc Bakillari 

Antiterrori shoqëron dy persona me dijeni për ekzekutimin e ish-sekretarit të Përgjithshëm të Komunitetit Mysliman, Salih Tivari. 
Dy persona me mjekër të gjatë dhe pantallona të shkurtra kanë zbritur rreth orës 13:30 të ditës së djeshme në oborrin e Drejtorisë së Policisë së Tiranës. Për disa orë, të ndaluarit janë marrë në pyetje nga agjentët e Antiterrorit në ambientet e policisë së Tiranës. Më pas, rreth orëve të mbrëmjes, në sekret të plotë zyrtarë dhe hetues të Ministrisë së Brendshme kanë shkuar në qelinë ku po mbahen të ndaluarit. Burime konfidenciale të gazetës kanë pohuar se njëri prej të ndaluarve është Artan Kristo, rreth 30 vjeç, një emër i lakuar edhe më parë në dosjen e vrasjes së Salih Tivarit. Por ndërsa në orët e mesnatës është deklaruar emri i Kristos, identiteti i personit tjetër është mbajtur në sekret të plotë. “Dy personat nuk janë të akuzuar, ata janë ndaluar dhe po verifikohen, ende nuk është vendosur për arrestim pasi nuk është provuar implikimi i tyre në veprën penale”, thanë zyrtarët e Ministrisë së Brendshme. 

Letrat
Më 11 shkurt 2001, letra me nr.1337, dërgohet nga Komuniteti Mysliman në adresë të “Al-Haramain”. *Aty shkruhet se në mënyrë të vazhdueshme në xhami, janë shfaqur veprimtari të pamiratuara, selefiste dhe vehabiste, të cilat nuk janë miratuar nga Komuniteti Mysliman Shqiptar, e që, janë bërë shkak për cenimin e figurës së vërtetë të islamit në vendin tonë*. Letrat e tjera mbajnë datat 28 janar 2002, dhe tjetra më 2 shtator 2002. 

Ekzekutimi
Salih Tivari, 58 vjeç, u vra me dy plumba mëngjesin e 13 janarit 2002, në orën 08:23. Policia la tri gjurmë gishtash mbi tavolinë. Ngatërresa në hetim ndodhi gjatë kohës kur xhaketa që kishte veshur Tivari, e cila është zbërthyer nga vrasësit, që më pas kanë qëlluar poshtë saj dhe e kanë mbërthyer, është zhdukur bashkë me gjurmët e gishtave në kopsa. 

Dyshimet 
Roja i Komunitetit, i vetmi person që kishte parë fytyrën dhe kishte dëgjuar zërin e dy personave që janë futur në Komunitet në kohën kur ndodhi vrasja nuk ka dëshmuar. Ai është marrë në pyetje nga Prokuroria dhe Shërbimi Informativ, por, sipas prokurorëve, thëniet e tij kanë qenë të mjegullta dhe nuk kanë ndihmuar në hetimin e ngjarjes.

----------


## Rejjan

Sipas burimeve te Komunutetit Musliman Shqiptar keto te dhena qe permenden ne kete artikull pa reference nuk njihen nga asnjeri prej tyre. Kjo do te thote se eshte thjesht nje TELENOVELE

----------


## D@mian

> Artan Kristo, një besimtar i devotshëm që bënte pjesë te rryma radikale, dy vite para vrasjes së sekretarit të Përgjithshëm të Komunitetit Mysliman ishte emëruar përfaqësues i fondacionit Al Haramain, në Shqipëri.





> Sipas burimeve te Komunutetit Musliman Shqiptar keto te dhena qe permenden ne kete artikull pa reference nuk njihen nga asnjeri prej tyre. Kjo do te thote se eshte thjesht nje TELENOVELE


"Al Haramain Foundation" (AHF) eshte shpallur nga qeveria e SHBA si organizate-finacuese e terrorizmit dhe nyje e rrjetit te Al Qaida.




> "We continue to use all relevant powers of the U.S. government to pursue and identify the channels of terrorist financing, such as corrupted charities, at home and abroad.  Al Haramain has been used around the world to underwrite terror, therefore we have taken this action to excommunicate these two branches and Suliman Al-Buthe from the worldwide financial community,"
> 
> ...............................................
> Since March 2002, the United States and Saudi Arabia have jointly designated eleven branches of AHF based on evidence of financial, material and/or logistical support to the al Qaida network and affiliated organizations.  These branches, Afghanistan, *Albania*, Bangladesh, Bosnia, Ethiopia, Indonesia, Kenya, the Netherlands, Pakistan, Somalia, and Tanzania, along with the former director of AHF, Aqeel Abdul Aziz Al-Aqil, are named on the UN's 1267 Committee's consolidated list of terrorists associated with al Qaida, Usama bin Laden and the Taliban and are subject to international sanctions. 
> .....................


Burim: http://www.treasury.gov/press/releases/js1895.htm

----------


## Alket123

salih tivari ishte per respektimin e ligjeve infidele. psh ai nuk aprovonte kristo te merrte 2 gra.
dmth tivari ishte kunder islamit.

nqs kristo apo ndonje nga shoket e kristos e ka bere une i them allahu te bekofte kristo.


duam liri! duam poligami!

----------


## Arrnubi

Tan kristo ska pas dy gra o alket.Kurse ti damiano meso se Haramaini sapo ka fituar nje gjygj kunder shtetit amerikan dhe kompesim te milona dollareve te sekustruara.

----------


## D@mian

> Kurse ti damiano meso se Haramaini sapo ka fituar nje gjygj kunder shtetit amerikan dhe kompesim te milona dollareve te sekustruara.



Flm per info. Ne fakt nuk jam ne korrent te vazhdueshem informacioni mbi te rejat e kesaj organizate, thjesht solla ate qe peshkova ne google. Mediat online thone se gjyqi vazhdon, keshtu po pate ke ndonje burim per lajmin qe po thua, nqs deshiron ndaje me ne.

----------


## Lunesta

Ore pse si nxjerrin jashte shqiperise keto organizatat fetare? Keto jane si neperka, te sjellin ca ilace e co lodra ne fillim pastaj fillojne e organizojne celula dhe ide per ta bere edhe shqiperine vend islamik.

----------


## Rejjan

Sikur the ti plakushe se do te bejme nje pakt bashke ku secili do te respektoje njeri-tjetrin !

 Ajo qe thua ti eshte e vertete por e ngaterron me organizata e krishtera. Organizatat muslimane ne Shqiperi kane dhene asistence 200.000 personave cdo muaj duke u lidhur asistence dhe duke ndihmuar shtetin ne zbutjen e problemeve sociale. NUk kane nevoje shoqatat muslimane te mashtrojne shqiptaret, sepse shqiptaret jane muslimane, ato qe duan te mashtrojne ndokend jane ato qe kerkojne nderrimin e identitetit fetar te shqiptareve.

----------


## Labeati

> NUk kane nevoje shoqatat muslimane te mashtrojne shqiptaret, sepse shqiptaret jane muslimane, ato qe duan te mashtrojne ndokend jane ato qe kerkojne nderrimin e identitetit fetar te shqiptareve.


muslimani shqiptar me muslimanin arab nuk takojne kerkund me njeni tjetrin.

Muslimani shqiptar asht shum ma afer si natyre, menyre jetese dhe mentalitet kulturor me shqiptarin e krishtene.

Kur tham muslimani shqiptar nuk e kam fjalen per disa kokrra si ky tan kristoja, me fal Abu Abdullahu, i cili i ka disa shoke te vet edhe ne ket forum.

Ky asht i vetmi shqiptar qe kam ndie deri sot me emen "Abu".

Sa per ndihmen e shoqatave islamike arabe... na kan ndihmue shum duke na fut ne listen e vendeve ku veprojne celulat e cerdhet e terrorizmit-xhihadit islamik, per sulmet ne Europe. 

Shifet qellimi i tyne kur bajne presion komunitetit musliman per mos me i perdore bankat per levrimin e fondeve, por me e perdore kete komunitet per pastrimin e pareve te terroristave.

Per kte e vrane edhe Salih Tivarin.

----------


## Lunesta

> Sikur the ti plakushe se do te bejme nje pakt bashke ku secili do te respektoje njeri-tjetrin !
> 
>  Ajo qe thua ti eshte e vertete por e ngaterron me organizata e krishtera. Organizatat muslimane ne Shqiperi kane dhene asistence 200.000 personave cdo muaj duke u lidhur asistence dhe duke ndihmuar shtetin ne zbutjen e problemeve sociale. NUk kane nevoje shoqatat muslimane te mashtrojne shqiptaret, sepse shqiptaret jane muslimane, ato qe duan te mashtrojne ndokend jane ato qe kerkojne nderrimin e identitetit fetar te shqiptareve.



Mysliman eshte dhe gjyshi im po ai si shef dot me sy as arabt as organizatat e tyre. Myslimant klasik shqiptare jane njerez te mire e te urte, te piset jeni ju qe na sillni arabe e gabele me organizata gjasme-bamirese ne shqiperi qe per cdo 30 aspra qe te japin te shtojne nje kuran bonus, keta jane problemi i shqiperise, jo shqiptaret e zakonshem myslimane qe kujtohen per fene nje here ne vit per diten e bajramit.

Keshtu or plakush torollak

----------


## Arrnubi

*"Artan Kristo nuk ndiqet penalisht"* 

Gazeta Shqip

Prokuroria e Tiranës e ka pajisur dje Kriston me një vërtetim që bënte me dije se ai nuk ka ndjekje penale Artan Kristo, i cili u shoqërua pak ditë më parë si i dyshuar për vrasjen e Salih Tivarit do të pajiset me pasaportë nga policia e Durrësit. Prokuroria e Tiranës e ka pajisur dje Kriston me një vërtetim që bënte me dije se Artan Pëllumb Kristo nuk ka ndjekje penale në prokurorinë e këtij rrethi. Vërtetimi është hedhur pas kërkesës së të interesuarit, i cili ka aplikuar në Durrës për pasaportë të re, pasi ajo ekzistuesja ka mbaruar afatin. Por policia e Durrësit, nuk pranoi ta pajiste me pasaportë të re, duke i kërkuar më parë një vërtetim nga Prokuroria e Tiranës me anë të së cilës Artan Kristo nuk ndiqej penalisht. Kristo është paraqitur bashkë me avokaten e tij, Margarita Ferro, dje në prokurori nga ku ka marrë edhe vërtetimin.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

capuccino ne cfare rajonesh ne middle east apo north africa gjenden 'vehabehistat' :buzeqeshje:  

egjipti?????--hmhmhmhm je i sigurte ?

sa i sigurte apo genjeshtar je ti?

----------

